

Google+ With 60M+ Users And Growing… But Active User Count Still Unknown - googletron
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/27/googleplus/

======
spravin
Give them a break. Facebook first started reporting the active user counts at
least 5 years after launch. Let us give G+ at least a year.

A separate issue is how to accurately track "active users" given that G+ is
getting so tightly integrated with almost all popular Google services.

